# TC Helicon VoiceLive Play GTX Guitar/Vocal Harmony and Effects Pedal



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been entertaining buying one of these. Entertainment over; I just ordered one. At $200.00 USD, I just couldn't pass it up. Does anyone want a Digitech RP255?

*TC Helicon VoiceLive Play GTX Guitar/Vocal Harmony and Effects Pedal*

*Today's Price*
*$199.99*










[video=youtube;1maYsISWd1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1maYsISWd1A[/video]


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I played through one of those and it was great for vocals. I wasn't crazy about the guitar amps/effects but it is passable. At that price, it is a steal!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> I played through one of those and it was great for vocals. I wasn't crazy about the guitar amps/effects but it is passable. At that price, it is a steal!


It will be here on Monday. At that price, I just couldn't turn it down.

I am interested on how you hooked it up. Did you have one sound source or two; one for the guitar and one for vocals? Any other little pointers you can share would be very welcome. Thanks, Steadfastly.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I am interested on how you hooked it up. Did you have one sound source or two; one for the guitar and one for vocals? Any other little pointers you can share would be very welcome. Thanks, Steadfastly.


It is a killer deal. I didn't have it for very long so there isn't much I can say, but here are my thoughts from what I can recall. I tried it with my Sennheiser e835.

- The adaptive tone sweetened things up nicely. Gave it a tone similar to a larger diaphragm mic.
- Reverbs and delays were great.
- I found the pitch correction useable but it started to get too jumpy for my ears past 50.
- I was pleasantly surprised by the harmonies. Maybe in isolation they sound fake, but in a mix in a live setting they would be more than convincing. Also, if you use the in/thru for the guitar it actually tracks pretty well.
- The ability to have 3 different sounds in one preset can be handy. By 3, I mean bypassed; with effects; and with the hit-button. There is no effects bleed between presets, but the effects fade smoothly using the hit button. I would have liked if I could use the hit button to modify effect parameters as opposed to just turning effects on/off, though you can link multiple effects to it which is nice.
- I didn't think much of the amp/cab models dynamics wise. I don't think they're actual models per-se, more just EQ shaping of the guitar signal to sound similar to certain amps. Similar quality to some of the older modelers out there. Useable in a pinch but nothing to write home about.

All in all, well worth it at full price let alone $199. Let us know your thoughts after you put it through its paces!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> It is a killer deal. I didn't have it for very long so there isn't much I can say, but here are my thoughts from what I can recall. I tried it with my Sennheiser e835.
> 
> - The adaptive tone sweetened things up nicely. Gave it a tone similar to a larger diaphragm mic.
> - Reverbs and delays were great.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I will do a full report after I have used it for a bit.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

as silly as this is, one of the handiest things I find, is simply the ability to dump my acoustic into the GTX to go out with my mic to the PA in one cable- you can mix the guitar to vocal balance in the GTX.
Sometimes I use 2 XLR's , but often just the one and anything that takes spaghetti off the stage is a plus. 

The guitar effects in the GTX are not my thing at all- nothing I like in there beyond the simplest bit of reverb or delay. The vocal harmonies are decent. 

The looper is pretty good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

whywhyzed said:


> as silly as this is, one of the handiest things I find, is simply the ability to dump my acoustic into the GTX to go out with my mic to the PA in one cable- you can mix the guitar to vocal balance in the GTX.
> Sometimes I use 2 XLR's , but often just the one and anything that takes spaghetti off the stage is a plus.
> 
> The guitar effects in the GTX are not my thing at all- nothing I like in there beyond the simplest bit of reverb or delay. The vocal harmonies are decent.
> ...


Not silly at all. That is what I thought but couldn't find any information of the hook up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

you'll want to keep this 2 part video manual handy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI4cck0bkIY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlnyX5Di_98

my pet peeve with the unit is the inability to remotely switch the HIT button. The optional "Switch 3" does not offer it either. 
You really have to have the unit on the floor in front of you on stage - no way around that if you want to use HIT. Unless you start disassembling. - I have come to terms with it, but I saw one pic where someone replaced the HIT button with an XLR jack to connect a remote switch.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

whywhyzed said:


> you'll want to keep this 2 part video manual handy:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI4cck0bkIY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlnyX5Di_98
> 
> ...


If you get their mic or the e835 with the onboard button, you can set it as the hit button so you're free to move around.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

where did you order it?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just bought the voicelive play myself. Came with a rebate for a free mp 75 mic and gigbag. Thought the gtx may have the same offer but it doesn't. Enjoy. Let us know how you like it as I won't be hooking mine up for about a month due to moving.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Diablo said:


> where did you order it?


I got it from Musician's Friend. It was on one of their "Stupid Deals of the Day".


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I got it from Musician's Friend. It was on one of their "Stupid Deals of the Day".


It's been awhile now. How are you getting along with the gtx? I am debating between buying a voice live play or a gtx. But I already have a multifx, a zoom g3x. If I get the gtx it would be with the idea of replacing the zoom in the future. I would only use it for modulation. Any advice? 

Also, I thought it was the play electric that had the pass through capability. The gtx also has it?


----------

